# FreeBSD events in the SF Bay Area



## Nicola Mingotti (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi guys,

I am trying to reboot (give continuity) to the large Meeup called Bay Area FreeBSD User Group.

I called the first informal meeting right now in the proper mailing list.

If you are in (or near) the Bay Area and want to join, maybe to give a talk about a subject you love, or maybe would like to know more about some specific subject then now is the moment to talk, I am trying to define the calendar for the next events/monts. 

bye
Nicola


----------

